# Pseudocrenilabrus Nicholsi



## thegundog (May 1, 2012)

Found these fish through a club brother and I'm thinking real hard on 5-6 of his unsexed fry with the hopes of eventually having a harem 1 male to 2-3 females in a species only set up.

I read the CF article on this species (by Dave Hansen) and they look awesome.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... cholsi.php

I'm thinking a 20L would suffice initially for the .5" fry.

Not sure if I am interpreting my research correctly, but it seems some aquarist have kept this species with Mbuna, Peacocks and Haps. Not that I want to....., I'm looking for a species only set up - but I am curious if anyone can confirm this type of successful mix.

Overall thoughts, suggestions or warnings requested!


----------



## thegundog (May 1, 2012)

> I'm thinking a 20L would suffice initially for the .5" fry.


They are 1" not .5"


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I found the males to be hyper-aggressive, I had a very hard time keeping the girls alive in a 40 breeder, sub-dominant males were not tolerated at all - I tried several males down the dominance chain, never found a reasonably calm guy...

I had them in with mbuna for a while in a 75 - the dominant male picked fights with everyone, even though he was smaller and got beat up, he kept trying.

Fantastic looking fish, but I didn't appreciate the aggression level. Hopefully the strain you are looking at is calmer.

Good Luck.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would start with 10-12 and try and get 1m/5-6 f. These fish as stated earlier can be very hyper-aggressive towards females so u want quite a few females for him to choose from. Im not sure how big of a tank they will be going into as they mature but the bigger the better IMO


----------

